# Reverse osmosis sale!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Procuring pure water rests at the very baseline of success for the modern aquarist. Vertex Aquaristik rises to this challenge with the conception of the Puratek RO water filter. Through sound component selection and optimization of contaminant extraction, Puratek RO units minimize water consumption and media replacement. Puratek RO units all feature integrated manual backflush valves to maximize the life and output of the membrane cartridge. The unit is further furnished with an easily viewed oil-filled pressure gauge and an automatic shut-off valve which halts all water transit during instances of backpressure. A set of clear, easy-to-view canisters are unmistakably visible indicators of cartridge life. Finally, standardized fittings and cartridges remove all suppositions from installation and replacement routines. Features Approx. 1 : 2.5 Pure/Waste water ratio (source water pressure & temperature dependant*) Easy to view precision Oil-filled pressure gauge Manual backflush system prevents TDS creep High-pressure automatic shut-off valve Tested at 60 PSI & 50 degree (F) source water Specifications Footprint 13-1/2" x 6" Height 15-1/2" GE-100 GPD membrane Filter Cartridges (sediment & carbon included) Includes 1/4"push-connect fittings Includes canister wrench and all installation adaptors and fittings. Price of deluxe unit only $ 275.00 We are also offering basic unit pictured on the right at $117.00.


----------

